# Noob help needed



## bddd (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright this seems simple enough yet i cannot figure out how or if this is possible. I would like to both listen to my ipod and play a ps3 at the same time through my receiver. I have a yamaha rx-v565. Ps3 is plugged into an HDMI output in the back of the receiver and an analog to the front for the ipod. The receiver only allows me to click on one source at a time unfortunately. Is there anyway to make this work?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Can I ask why you want to listen to two things at the same time?

Kal


----------



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

these sources can not be mixed and played back together period. Hdmi is a digital signal and ipod is analog. Beyond that neither analog or digital audio sources want to see other sources, only the input with its proper load for what they put out. There is a way. If memory serves, the amp you are using has zone 2 output for speakers. Connect a pair of speakers to the Zone two out and you can listen to any stereo input connected to the Rx. Zone 2 does not support playback of any digital source audio( no toslink, hdmi or digital audio at all). Using zone 2 with yamaha is not tough. Just read the manual as you do it for the first time and you should be home..


----------



## bddd (Sep 7, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Can I ask why you want to listen to two things at the same time?
> 
> Kal


I actually don't want to hear both at the same time. I just want to play madden and rather than listen to the corny announcers prefer to listen to music instead. But, with the hdmi it seems that this is not possible without switching the hdmi out of my amp.


----------



## buddf (Jun 20, 2006)

Plug your HDMI directly into your TV, Route sound separately to your AVR from your PS3, plug in your ipod. Now you can switch between PS3 or your ipod at will.

Done. There should be no reason this will not work and you remove one less link in your video feed.


----------

